# Pandinus viatoris care?



## Steffen (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on care of Pandinus viatoris?


----------



## Gigas (Jul 30, 2006)

Exactly like P.imp from what i hear, if not a tad drier. D you have this species yet?
Do you know how to tell the difference between this sp and P. Cavimanus?


----------



## Steffen (Jul 30, 2006)

A tad drier.... that's what bothers me. I need an exact answer.

I will have this species within a few weeks. I don't know how to tell the difference yet.


----------



## Deolok (Jul 30, 2006)

Usually the chelae on a P. Cav. Are a lot less dense that the rest of it genus. And the viatoris are almost completely different in color i think. Also the metasoma's are different in size. 

They are all very similar when in the Pandinus group. Maybe ya should google it? :wall:


----------



## Michiel (Jul 31, 2006)

P.viatoris is easily seperated from P.imperator and P.cavimanus by it's different colouration. Viatoris has reddish bands on the tergites. Ask where it comes from, go to google earth and look at the climate....Then you can choose a way of keeping it. Look at scorpion fauna, the site of Eric Ythier, he has a good "table of captive conditions"......Nice species!


----------



## P.jasonius (Nov 21, 2006)

where did you find someone who stated they had viatoris specifically?  Can you post pics of it/them when they arrive plz.  I may have viatoris and would be interested in getting some more.


----------

